# Col John AR Gardam, Retd (1931-2019)



## SeaKingTacco (18 Sep 2019)

A Stalwart of the Royal Canadian Armoured Corps and an inspiration to a generation of Officers, as Commandant of CFOCS.  In retirement, he was an accomplished author of Canadian Military first person histories.

I first met him in the 1990s.  I always found him to be in excellent humour and his "war stories" of Regimental life in the 1950s and 1960s were first rate!

I will miss him deeply.

https://www.beechwoodottawa.ca/fr/node/844


----------

